# Neuer Antrieb gesucht



## LaCarolina (21. März 2011)

Hi, ich brauch mal den weisen Rat von Euch Schrauberinnen. Ich möchte meinen gesamten Antrieb auswechseln, die Kassette ist so ziemlich hinüber, die Kurbel knackt, die Kette ist auch tot und im übrigen will ich was besseres dran haben. 

Das hab ich jetzt drauf:
Schaltwerk Sram X4, medium cage
Umwerfer Shimano Alivio
Schalter: Sram 4 Trigger
Kassette: SRAM PG-820, 8-speed, 11-32
Kette Wippermann
Kurbelsatz: SR SunTour, Octalink spline
Innenlager: Shimano BB-ES25, Octalink spline, cartridge bearing, 68mm x 118mm

Lohnt sich 10-fach, oder soll ich 9-fach nehmen? Was mir wichtig ist, dass es weiterhin Triggerschalter sind, für Drehschalter hab ich keinen Platz. Kassette hätt ich gern 11-34t, Sram oder Shimano ist mir egal. Bei der Kurbel schwanke ich zwischen Deore oder SLX, lohnt sich der Mehrpreis?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. März 2011)

also wenn ich wählen könnte, würde ich SRAM nehmen... mit den X0-Triggern, die sich so toll auf kleine Hände anpassen lassen 

Zu 10-fach: Fahre ich jetzt seit November am neuen Rad. Anfangs war ich skeptisch aber mittlerweile bin ich begeistert. Kann ich empfehlen! Wenn ich jetzt mal wieder mit dem alten Rad unterwegs bin, habe ich den Eindruck ständig das große Kettenblatt hin- und herschalten zu müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (21. März 2011)

Uf, wenn ich mir die Sram-Preise so ansehe, muss ich wohl auf Shimano umsteigen, momentan echt nicht machbar .

Aber trotzdem danke, wenn Dir 10-fach gefällt und Du einen Unterschied merkst, werd ich wohl hier weitersuchen.


----------



## sun909 (22. März 2011)

Hi.
Also kompletter Antrieb XT 10fach kostet 299 bei Bike Discount (Kurbel, Shifter, Umwerfer, Kassette, Kette).

SLX als alternative, die völlig ausreicht, liegt komplett bei 199.

Allerdings Frage ich mich, wie der Rest des Rades ausgestattet ist... Sprich, ob sich ein Aufrüsten überhaupt lohnt und was ins Tretlager passt.
Würde persönlich auf das Rad maximal neue Kettenblätter und Kassette/Kette auf Deore Niveau aufziehen und den Rest sparen.

Von XO lass mal die Finger, da hast du wahrscheinlich andere Baustellen am Rad...


----------



## LaCarolina (22. März 2011)

Der Rest passt schon. Ein Myka Rahmen, Juicy-Bremsen, Crossride Räder und eine Dart Gabel, auch Lenker und Sattelstütze sind neu.
Ein neues Bike kommt momentan nicht in frage, mit der Zeit eher ein neuer Rahmen


----------



## Martina H. (22. März 2011)

... die SLX Gruppe ist was Preis/Leistung/Vernunft betrifft wahrscheinlich nicht zu toppen.

Bei den neuen 10-fach Gruppen musst Du halt überlegen, welche Übersetzung für dich wichtig ist - entweder fehlt der "VollgasGang" oder der "BergziegenGang".

Acht darauf, welches Innenlager Du brauchst (Dein Rahmen wird bestimmt noch kein PressFit haben) und welcher Umwerfer (TopPull, DownPull; TopSwing, Downswing) an Deinen Rahmen passt.


----------



## LaCarolina (22. März 2011)

Hallo Martina,

ich kann auf den Vollgas-Gang verzichten . Wenn SLX gut ist, werd ich mir beim Händler mal einen Kostenvoranschlag geben lassen, dann bestell ich auch nichts falsches. ein paar Euro mehr machens auch nicht aus.


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. März 2011)

Ich habe Erfahrung mit SLX, XT, XTR, SRAM X.9 und X.O. Die Unterschiede zwischen SLX und XT sind so minimal, dass ich fast behaupten würde, SLX tut es locker, wenn einem die zwei Gramm egal sind. XTR ist leicht aber naja. Überteuer und eigentlich nur Prestige. SRAM ist definitiv knackiger schaltbar als Shimano, ich bin mit fast allen Bikes jetzt umgestiegen, auch mit den Rennrädern. Ob es X.O sein muss? Mein neues Bike hat die Komplettgruppe, was natürlich geil aussieht und, weil das Zeug aus Carbon besteht, leicht ist. Aber notwendig? Nein. Auch X.7 schaltet nicht gravierend schlechter, wenn es gut eingestellt ist, die verwendeten Materialien sind halt preiswerter. Plastik statt Carbon. So what? Wenn mein X.O-Schaltwerk abreißt, beiß ich mir in den A...llerwertesten und schlachte das Sparschwein. Wenn an meinem Dirtbike das X.7 oder an meinem Enduro das SLX abreißt, greife ich in die Kleingeldbörse. Dasselbe mit Kassetten. Schon schön gemacht, die Teile aus einem Stück. Aber merkt man das beim Fahren? Ich würde allerdings Schaltung und Kassette passend nehmen und auch bei der Kette nicht die billigste wählen. Lieber ein sauber aufgebautes SLX-Bike als ein zusammengewürfeltes Etwas, das nicht harmoniert.


----------



## Martina H. (22. März 2011)

> Lieber ein sauber aufgebautes SLX-Bike als ein zusammengewürfeltes Etwas, das nicht harmoniert.



... dem ist nicht hinzuzufügen 

(es sei denn, der "HabenWillTeufel" schlägt zu  )


----------



## LaCarolina (22. März 2011)

Danke Mädelz, auf Euch kann man sich verlassen


----------



## 4mate (22. März 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Dasselbe mit Kassetten. Schon schön gemacht, die Teile aus einem Stück. Aber merkt man das beim Fahren?


Beim Fahren nicht, aber beim nächsten Kassettenwechsel!

So sieht der Freilaufkörper mit einer Deore Kassette nach kurzer Zeit aus,
 die (Stahl)Ritzel sitzen nicht auf einer Trägerplatte sondern direkt auf dem Alu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (22. März 2011)

... deshalb soll man bei Alufreiläufen ja auch generell Spiderkassetten verbauen


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. März 2011)

Autsch, das sieht nicht gut aus.  

Ich dachte aber eher an den Unterschied zwischen XT - XTR (oder analog XX bei SRAM). Merkt man den? Wenn ich mir ansehe, was meine SRAM Red-Kassette an meinem Rennrad kostet... Da kann man schon beim Kauf auf die nächste sparen! Wobei sie angeblich "ewig" hält. Mal sehen.


----------



## LaCarolina (22. März 2011)

Schluck . Was haben denn die Crossride für Freiläufe? Kann ich da die SLX Kassette nehmen?


----------



## Martina H. (22. März 2011)

> Kann ich da die SLX Kassette nehmen?




... Jep, kein Problem: CS-HG80 passt...


----------



## sun909 (22. März 2011)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Hallo Martina,
> 
> ich kann auf den Vollgas-Gang verzichten . Wenn SLX gut ist, werd ich mir beim Händler mal einen Kostenvoranschlag geben lassen, dann bestell ich auch nichts falsches. ein paar Euro mehr machens auch nicht aus.



Hi,
ich fürchte, dein Händler wird die 199 für die SLX Gruppe nicht halten können, das ist ein Internetpreis und dazu noch quasi der EK...

Hast du denn jemanden, der dir helfen kann, Sachen umzuschrauben?

Ist keine Hexerei, aber du brauchst ein wenig Werkzeug...

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. März 2011)

@LaCarolina: schade (nee, für DICH nicht schade  ) dass Du da unten so weit weg am Mittelmeer wohnst, ich habe nämlich einen Satz 2x10-fach SLX Schalthebel hier liegen, nur 300km benutzt... Mit Versand würde sich das aber wahrscheinlich nicht lohnen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (22. März 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> @LaCarolina: schade (nee, für DICH nicht schade  ) dass Du da unten so weit weg am Mittelmeer wohnst, ich habe nämlich einen Satz 2x10-fach SLX Schalthebel hier liegen, nur 300km benutzt... Mit Versand würde sich das aber wahrscheinlich nicht lohnen!?



Wahrscheinlich nicht, Versand und hier die Bankgebühren dazu, lohnt sich wohl nicht, schade.
Die Schalter hab ich bei H&S für 35  gesehen und werd die wohl auch bestellen, eine Freundin bestellt auch was, dann beträgt der Versand nur 3 .
Den Rest werd ich hier kaufen.


----------



## LaCarolina (29. April 2011)

Endlich ist es fertig! Der ganze Antieb in SLX Dyna-Sys, habs am Mittwoch bei einer schönen Tour eingeweiht. Schaltet und fährt sich sehr angenehm. Die neue Kurbel hat zwar 175 statt 170 mm, aber ich merk beim fahren wirklich keinen Unterschied.
Nochmals vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------

